# catch 22 with ghostscript9-nox11



## Lido (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm trying to update en-freebsd-doc, but I keep getting an error saying that ghostscript9 is already installed.


```
# portmaster -d --delete-packages en-freebsd-doc
...
===>>> Starting check for runtime dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for print/ghostscript9-nox11 from ports
===>>> Dependency check complete for print/ghostscript9-nox11
        en-freebsd-doc-20110110 >> textproc/docproj-jadetex >> chinese/docproj >> print/latex-cjk >> print/dvipdfmx >> print/teTeX-base >> print/ghostscript9-nox11 
===>  Installing for ghostscript9-nox11-9.02_4
cd /usr/ports/print/ghostscript9-nox11/work/ghostscript-9.02/Resource/Init && /bin/rm -f  gs_statd.ps.orig gs_ttf.ps.orig pdf_font.ps.orig
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if print/ghostscript9-nox11 already installed
===>   ghostscript9-nox11-9.02_4 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of print/ghostscript9-nox11
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/ghostscript9-nox11.
*** Error code 1
```

Then when I try to deinstall it as suggested, I get this:
	
	



```
# cd /usr/ports/print/ghostscript9-nox11
# make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for print/ghostscript9-nox11
===>   ghostscript9-nox11 not installed, skipping
```

I was having a conflict with ghostscript9 and ghostscript8 yesterday, but got over that hurdle with this:
	
	



```
portmaster -o print/ghostscript9 print/ghostscript8
```
Hopefully that isn't the cause.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2011)

It appears to trip on the -nox11. Try removing print/ghostscript9.


----------



## Lido (Dec 20, 2011)

Solved. Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 20, 2011)

print/ghostscript9-nox11 is a "slave" port of print/ghostscript9.  Look at the Makefile.  All it does is set WITHOUT_X11 and then include the real Makefile from print/ghostscript9-nox11.

Slave ports are tricky for automatic upgrades.  It's probably better to install the main port but turn off the X11 option.


----------

